# Looking for....



## ccstudent (Oct 31, 2012)

Im looking for plans for a good steam/air/ic engine for a first build. if its steam, i would also like to make a boiler for it too as well. and ic, something thats a glow and doesnt require a carb.( if thats possible)

thanks in advance.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 31, 2012)

Looks like folks are answering this in your other thread.
Tin


----------



## ccstudent (Oct 31, 2012)

Ya at first I wasn't and wasn't sure how many people check the welcome forum. So thought id try there


----------

